# Craftsman Not able to change gears! Help ASAP!



## xxThr4sh3rxx (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello everyone and greetings from northern Canada!

This is my first post on snowblowerforum.com, I have 2 snowblowers a 2010ish yardworks 29" 10hp tecumseh (Needs belts replaced), and a craftsman 30" 10 hp. Leaks a bit of gas, but starts no problem and runs fine.

Here she is

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img922/2829/ksZrXN.jpg

And Here's what's wrong... 

I can't change gears properly as the rod in the following picture keeps falling off. I can't figure out what this part is called or find any videos or tutorials on how to fix it. I tried to tighten / loosen it accordingly so see if it's stays on but it just falls off. Maybe where the ball sits is widened from years and abuse and needs to be replaced? Not sure just picked it up used a few weeks ago and my other blower is out of commission atm.

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img922/4162/xvPo36.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img923/2790/Xa6v10.jpg

I am going to try and use zipties or something to try and hold it on for the rest of the winter. Can anyone identify what this part is called, a part # for replacement, or how I can fix this issue / tighten it? I know it's almost end of Feb but where I live it snows until the end of April so I can't afford to have both my blowers out of commission! Thanks for your time any input is very appreciated!


----------



## djc11369 (Feb 17, 2014)

Did you try searching your model number on the back of the snowblower? I couldn't make it out but I believe it's the same part as here under the Control Panel diagram, Item 15:

CRAFTSMAN 10 HP 32" SNOW THROWER Parts | Model 536886360 | Sears PartsDirect

Lists it as a yoke rod ball joint


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

The official name is a Heim Joint. they come in a variety of sizes. The common size for that appears to be 5/16 x 24tpi female and the ball stud should be 5/16 x 18 male threads. The female threads will come in Left hand thread OR Right hand thread. They will be available at well stocked hardware stores, usually NOT the Big Box Stores. Get one of each style and replace them both.

GLuck, Jay


----------



## xxThr4sh3rxx (Jan 15, 2017)

So all I need to do is screw both ends off and replace the female ends? Is there anyway I can just tie the two male ends together with wire or would that not be strong enough to hold it? This whole situation is bad timing as I redeploy tomorrow and won't be home until end of april, im not home until later tonight so I can't go to the store to pick up parts. Can you guys think of any quick ******* fixes that will last for a month or two to see the end of winter? Snowblower is working excellent save for this heim joint that is... thanks in advance


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Tie wraps might work, to hold it together for a while. Maybe use a few and make loops one to the other so its somewhat flexible and prevent them from breaking when operating the lever. Kind of hard to give absolute instructions on how to rig it, but trial and error will probably come up with something suitable for the short term.

I believe this is the part you want. Order it now before you leave because sears is known to be somewhat slow

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...&categoryName=Snowthrower&brandName=CRAFTSMAN


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

I used plastic cable ties on my 1987 Craftsman's lower joint for 2 yrs till I finally found the new joints at...* #1 Snowblower Parts Canada FREE SHIPPING!* They are VERY expensive and use US $ but don't tell ya... I don't like their business ethics... They are not nice people and try to screw U over...

They ONLY do PayPal, and US $ (which they do not say)...AND they will force you to buy at least $15.00 worth of ****..!!

They got me.!! But never again..!!

I'd do the Sears link the poster above gave you..


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Good Luck! This post may be too late for you but you may be able to rig up some thing with an extension spring and tie wraps.

These are often refereed to as rod end or ball joint end in industrial machine applications.They come in male or female ends and various threaded configurations. If you have a local Granger, MSC or similar kind of supply house they should have something you can get to work.
I only have heard auto mechanics call them heim joints.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I think what you're looking for you'll find here: https://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-rod-ends/=16ialmm


----------

